# Weekday float



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Want to get out sometime this week, except wed, busy. Early start, like seven thirty(early for me) and get home about 2_4. If needed I can lend the coosa after a non break contract is signed. Might bring the river dog, goose hater Riley with me. Let me know if anyone available, here's your chance Rybo! 

Razr maxx


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Turns out I'm not leaving town until Wed. I could go (tomorrow) Tuesday morning.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me test the waters with my wife, got pool tourney tonight, she's not thrilled with me right now, might have to wait until Thursday morning

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll give you a ring tomorrow Neil, wife not taking this well, Thursday I can go. With this rain tomorrow would be fantastic

Razr maxx


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Where you thinking of going?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you do Thursday afternoon/evening?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Can you do Thursday afternoon/evening?


Morning would be better for me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Not sure how many people you are looking to head out with, but I would be willing to go, just got home from class a little to late to send out txts to some of you older folk, but if you see this shoot me a PM or respond here Ill check until around 1 am ish


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to go out Thursday afternoon @3 or Friday I may have the whole day. PM me if you guys are down. I still have to replace my lifejacket.
srm


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have to be home before 3 or 4 at the latest, so morning float only. Looking like Thursday is the day for me, got a couple floats in mind, let me know who can go .

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Goota finish up my court thingy Thursday noonish.
Have fun. Be nice to the fishies. And let someone else in front for a few minutes...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll be with Riley, taking my time, lol

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I could maybe do the Thursday early morning thing.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Goota finish up my court thingy Thursday noonish.
> Have fun. Be nice to the fishies. And let someone else in front for a few minutes...



Yeah like that is going to happen .... We can all dream though! 



StuckAtHome said:


> I have to be home before 3 or 4 at the latest, so morning float only. Looking like Thursday is the day for me, got a couple floats in mind, let me know who can go .
> 
> Razr maxx


Im in if there is room.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great, wife just informed me my daughter has dentist sometime Thursday, haven't heard what time yet, betting its smack dab when I want to fish! So..... Its looking like Friday now for me, lol, I'll know more tonight

Razr maxx


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey fellas I can go Friday (early) if that works for anyone.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I guess I don't listen to my wife that good, not dentist, batting and catching lessons Thursday at 3. So Friday early it is. DC pm me your number I'll call you tomorrow evening, still room for another.

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

got out for a couple hours, not my favorite spot but it's close and easy in and out. Caught two nice 15"'s right off the bat, both were full of eggs, got a few in the boat. This flow's water is much cooler than others for some reason. Things slowed down after I got six in about thirty minutes, switched to cranks, nothing, plastics, nothing, went to top water walk the dog bait, things went crazy. Every other cast fish were blowing up the bait, had one monster on for a while, jumped and threw it. Had to get home, ended with about 15 fish, not too bad for less than two hours! 

Still going Friday morning, want to start EARLY! 

Razr maxx


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I'll take you up on this one Stucky. Wednesday wouldn't have worked, nor would today have, but you slowly worked it back to Friday and BINGO, haha.

So, where do I need to be at what time?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stuck, please call me tonight after 6.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll call you guys tonight, I'll be at my daughter's travel game on west side. Rybo send me your number, don't think I have it.

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Called dc1235785433, talked to his wife, called Neil, left message, Usmc phone stuck on busy, Rybo, don't have your number...

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

So it's me and Riley, dc1524688865444, Rybo so far, Usmc can't get a call in, always busy, check your pm's.

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You didn't call me. . No worries, I'm going musky fishing again. Got a 32"r today and lost one about the same size. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I forgot, sorry. Muskie's are over rated, I catch several toothy critters each trip, they call them spots, lol

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

About ready to leave, why did I insist on an early start, bed's calling

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What a great trip! Me(no Riley, in hind sight should have bright him) DC 12344, Usmc and Rybo got an early start, me and DC had to be done around 3, six miles, averaged one mile an hour, which is average for this flow. Fishing was tough, water was clearest I've seen in a long while, everyone caught fish, but that's about it, think we might have got a dozen between all of us. Wind was not fun in the canoe, which always seemed to be a head wind.

Great time,I had a blast, even watched dog fights on the military channel on my phone with slingbox while waiting on a nice shady beach. Think Rybo is going to get a coosa, he loved using mine, lol.

Razr maxx


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

It was a great trip. Really enjoyed it (needed a good stress reliever). Stuck, took my lab Daisy on the evening float She did awesome. Swims right beside my boat and I believe she will do well in a canoe. She wanted to get in my boat. As if there is room for that. I'm going to work on getting that canoe from my brother and registered so I'll be ready soon.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Felt like I was musky fishing with critter today. Only 3 small fish all.... eeek .. I think the fish went on vacation ....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone has got time for an all-day trip just up to the northeast of us during this week, let me know. I could also do a local speed float pretty much any day.

I just got back from three days in Western PA. Caught a lot of fish, but most were on the smaller side. The big girls still had eggs in them--one squirted a pile of them in my yak. Did one float on the Gheny; things turned off after the morning bite. I didn't catch anything on top water in the morning, but my buddy went back to it out of desperation. I could spot big fish everywhere when I stood in the Ultimate, but they were not paying attention. Mid-day, high pressure, bright sun, 15-knot east wind, 6-8 feet visibility, and they start banging top water! Trouble was, the wind was at our back in current, and we were flying down the river. It was tough to finish after a hook-up. I missed a trophy when I held up in an eddy--fish buried it's nose in the rocks and I was stuck on some rocks 15 ft. from it.

I'm in recovery today--taking my brother out in the canoe tomorrow.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have a finial Monday, after that I am game, and on break for 3 ish weeks. Ouch , just looked and its only about 50 cfps...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I have a finial Monday, after that I am game, and on break for 3 ish weeks. Ouch , just looked and its only about 50 cfps...


Let's look at Tuesday. We might get a little storm Sun or Mon to bump it up another 10 cfs.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Tuesday works for me as well. Would love to get out on a river soon.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I might be able to go as well, I'll know more tomorrow

Razr maxx


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Got a nice storm rolling through that flow right now...ought to bump it up nicely.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, the water looks like it will be around 95 cfs tomorrow. Trouble is it is supposed to be 95 degrees too. Unless you're on the water around sunup and off by around 1-2, it's a trip of misery. That means meeting up locally around 5 or at the river around 6. Anyone in? Doesn't scare me, but I am stupid.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm probably going to float this afternoon around 2:30.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm game if you need someone to float with.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Trip of misery ... Im in! Pretty sure we have never ever been off the water any where close to 1-2  , we can dream though. Meeting at the BK on 71 or MD 161!?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

MD 161 at 5. Float 7 to 8. Maybe we'll cool off at the factory

Good luck with your final.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Well, the water looks like it will be around 95 cfs tomorrow. Trouble is it is supposed to be 95 degrees too. Unless you're on the water around sunup and off by around 1-2, it's a trip of misery. That means meeting up locally around 5 or at the river around 6. Anyone in? Doesn't scare me, but I am stupid.


If I don't go musky fishing, I might join in with you and Larry. I'll update later today.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> If I don't go musky fishing, I might join in with you and Larry. I'll update later today.


We could go all the way to the end and you could fish for musky down there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How about meeting sometime around 2 ish, south side of CBus?
Looks like Rybo and his chick are in, too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm out. I'll be out on Alum. Good luck fellas.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

To those of you going out today, have fun in that wind ... eeeekkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My buddy wants to fish tomorrow as well, might join up with you guys, he's never been on that flow.

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Talked to Neil, haven't decided yet, friend was all in until the five am part. Daughter has travel softball game at six in new Albany, have to get her there by five, so I have to be home by 330 or so, so the five am start works for me, we could always paddle out and have my truck at take out, Larry and Neil you could go your own speed. I'll know by tonight and call one of you.

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Me and my buddy are in, we'll be at take out at 615, we are meeting at put in at six since he's never been there, easier to explain how to get to put in

Razr maxx


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Me and my buddy are in, we'll be at take out at 615, we are meeting at put in at six since he's never been there, easier to explain how to get to put in
> 
> Razr maxx


Okay, why don't you hang at the put-in since we have to roll by that way anyway. It would be easier to dump the stuff and leave one person behind with the gear while the rest of us run the pickup vehicles down to the takeout.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, man i'm tired.

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Early bird gets the worm. Good luck guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck, fellars. Rybo and I got out yesterday....ONE of us caught a shitpile of good fish...as in not me.
Rybo got the tube rolling. That's TUBES knuckleheads.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We each caught one smallie. USMCG got big fish at 17. Water was high and muddy. On the bright side, we zipped along and did 6 miles in about 4.5 hours, so we got off before our brains started boiling. Always good to get out, and we had a little excitement running the rapids.

I did give the tube a try for the last mile--no takers, but I'm not the tube master that Rybo is.

There, the report has officially been filed.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Had fun guys, fishing wasn't that great but enjoy being out. Thursday that flow should be on fire

Razr maxx


----------

